# MetaSploit need help please!



## ame_g (Aug 10, 2010)

*hey 
i'm having a problem i scanned the ip it's my other pc with nmap and found open ports ... :

135/tcp open msrpc Microsoft Windows RPC
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
445/tcp open microsoft-ds Microsoft Windows XP microsoft-ds
1025/tcp open msrpc Microsoft Windows RPC
2869/tcp open http Microsoft HTTPAPI httpd 1.0 (SSDP/UPnP)
3389/tcp open microsoft-rdp Microsoft Terminal Service

i can't find exploit for any of these services !! 
all i need to use the download_exec payload to upload my rat .. so i should use an exploit that connect to a pc using any of these ports but not exploit found can you help is there other way ? 

If u can help please help!:1angel:

Thanks*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Scanning a machine from another one on the network, your results seem perfectly normal. Here's what I get...

Starting Nmap 5.35DC1 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-08-10 12:35 Eastern Daylight Time
NSE: Loaded 49 scripts for scanning.
Initiating ARP Ping Scan at 12:35
Scanning main (192.168.0.26) [1 port]
Completed ARP Ping Scan at 12:35, 0.11s elapsed (1 total hosts)
Initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 12:35
Completed Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 12:35, 0.01s elapsed
Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 12:35
Scanning main (192.168.0.26) [1000 ports]
Discovered open port 135/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 139/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 443/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 554/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 80/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 445/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 10243/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 2869/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 5357/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Discovered open port 515/tcp on 192.168.0.26
Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 12:35, 4.61s elapsed (1000 total ports)


----------



## ame_g (Aug 10, 2010)

i got all this too i just copied the opened ports can you help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what problem you have, you have a normal looking nmap output.

Can you describe clearly what your issue is?


----------



## ame_g (Aug 10, 2010)

i want to use the download_exec payload to upload a file to my other pc so metasploit will connect to the RHOST (target) ip .. but it should to connect for it for example with port 80 ... and the open ports are 

Services :
135/tcp open msrpc Microsoft Windows RPC
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
445/tcp open microsoft-ds Microsoft Windows XP microsoft-ds
1025/tcp open msrpc Microsoft Windows RPC
2869/tcp open http Microsoft HTTPAPI httpd 1.0 (SSDP/UPnP)
3389/tcp open microsoft-rdp Microsoft Terminal Service

i can't find any exploit for any of these services is there other way ? or can i connect for it by choosing any port i want from those that i found open ?

Or other way i don't know i'm new with metasploit can you help ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure we want to assist in infecting machines, we prefer to fix them. What is your purpose for searching for exploits?


----------



## ame_g (Aug 10, 2010)

ok let me give u an example to enter my other pc there should be an open port to connect to my pc using it ... sot there is i found .. now every port is for a software that's why it's opened so i search for an exploit that uses this port or exploit for this software to get into my pc ... to use the payload download_exec to upload and execute files on my pc .. that's it .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, but I still don't see what you're trying to do. It sounds a lot like hacking to me, and we clearly don't assist in that kind of activity here.


----------



## ame_g (Aug 10, 2010)

what !!!! i'm not hacking i want to learn !!!! 
i'm new in this and i don't hack !!! 

can you help please ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see the reason to assist in potential hacking activities, I suggest you revisit the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct.

I am not seeing any practical use for what you're trying to do here.

Closed.


----------

